# sevenmile bridge fishing tips?



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

i plan on taking a two week trip to the Florida key's in december,and i was wondering can anyone from the area chime in on some fishing tatic's on catching tarpon,big grouper,cobia,kings,cudas..or really what should i expect to catch in december?

mike


----------



## seasnake (Jan 21, 2007)

Never fished south of islamorada.. On your way down stop at mm 77.5 robbies marina.. www.robbies.com
Stop in, hand feed the tarpon and talk to capt. Bobby Forbes he is my pops, and has lived in the keys for 19yrs.. He will put you on the fish. He has also been known to take people who arent having great luck on a complimentary trip.. They also have a party boat out of robbies marina. There have been some recent sawfish catches down there near indian key, that would be a story to go home with..


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Don't think we have anyone from there. THink a few guys have been there. A lot of places keep cumulative fishing reports on their website. e.g. The Snook Nook (a bait and tackle shop in Jensen Beach) has reports for each month for several years. I am sure they're not the only one. Another way to approach it is look for the sites of charter captains in the area. They usually do the same thing. That's how I'd get the info. Hope it helps and hope you find the info you need. Tight lines :fishing:


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Hey Mike,
If your planning on bridge fishing I would suggest the bridge between big pine and Litte Torch Key, It is a deep cut and will hold some Grouper and Snapper species. Also the bridge between Boca Chica and Cow Key on the gulf side.

If ya wanna wrestle a Tarpon, be out looking for them before daybreak. You want to fish early morning on a moving tide. Ask some local B&T's for advice.
Bring some medium weight bottom gear. remember the water down there can be gin clear and flourocarbon is a must. You want to be as light with your presentation as possible. Keys fish aren't stupid.
Just about anywhere you can have a blast with cudas and mango's (grey or mangrove snapper)

If you can,it would be worth finding a charter,but it's gonna cost ya a little bit.

The Fl Keys are a really friendly place, Just be cordial and ask,someone will steer you to some good bridge fishin.

Oh, YOU MUST stop in "The copper kettle" in Marathon and get a couple of Key lime pies to take home, Trust me they are THE BEST. and hit the Sunshine deli right next door for some of the best cuban homestyle food this side of Havana, If you miss these two places you wasted your trip.


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

Go to www.boatlessfishing.com
Lots of guys there fish the keys and can help you out.


----------

